# Clerkship/ Internship/Housejob Abroad



## komal.g (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello,
I need help. I have done MBBS from Pakistan and now it's time for the House job I want to know if it is possible to do house job abroad?? if yes, then how and which colleges or universities offer such opportunities?? and will that house job count? Any details, information regarding this subject would be appreciated! please help.


----------

